# Que se debe tener en cuenta al reemplazar un mosfet



## Jadacuor (Ene 27, 2011)

hola... me han traido un inversor dc/ac de una ambulancia marca ivt y este tenia un fusible quemado (trae como 7 fusibles) y la persona que lo trajo ya habia cambiado el fusible pero empezo a echar humo una resistencia de 10ohms que esta cerca de un mosfet ftp18n06 (creo que debe ir al gate). asi que creo que el mosfet debe estar quemado... por ello mi pregunta es: que debo tener en cuenta para poder reemplazar el mosfet ya que no creo poder conseguir ese mismo en esta ciudad; yo tengo uno pero es el STP75NS04Z y difieren un poco en caracteristicas... y pues se que no es solo mirar que corriente soporta y ya, pues trae otro parametro importantisimo llamado Rds(ON) el cual no comprendo muy bien... asi que agradezco quien pueda ayudarme en esto... 

saludos.

adjunto los datasheet

del mosfet posiblemente quemado http://www.dianyuan.com/bbs/u/54/1491021181794839.pdf

del que tengo en casa http:http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/12420.pdf


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 27, 2011)

La RDS_on  es la resistencia entre drenador y surtidor cuando esta saturado (cerrado) y es especifica a cierto voltaje (mira el datasheet) debes tenerla en cuenta porque si es mayor (preferiblemente igual o menor)  y el circuito es critico habra mas caida de tension en el mosfet cuando este saturado y podra calentarse mas, ademas del voltaje de VDS debe igual o mayor y la corriente de Drenador, con esas 3 es casi probable encuentres un buen reemplazo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 27, 2011)

gracias por responder... ahora que ya he visto con mas detenimiento el circuito veo que hay 4 mosfet en paralelo y entonces es hay donde surge la pregunta... al reemplazar el mosfet por otro diferente pero con caracteristicas mas o menos iguales y al estar en paralelo con otros tres mosfet no habria como un desbalance y se recalentarian?...

otra pregunta con respecto al posible mosfet que tengo como reemplazo= que significa vdss= clamped y que problema habria si lo utilizo en el inversor para reemplazar el mosfet quemado pero que dice vdss=60V.

gracias de antemano por sus respuestas

adjunto la foto de la tarjeta del inversor.  toda la linea superior son mosfet ftp18n06 y esta quemado el primero de la izquierda (esta en corto gate y drain) tambien la resistencia de 10ohms que va al gate estaba quemada. de la primera hilera de 8 mosfet hay dos grupos de a 4 en paralelo, van intercalados (1,3,5 y7) y (2,4,6,8)...

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ene 27, 2011)

Si te fijas bien, cada uno de los transformadores de ferrita tiene un par de mosfet, por lo que no estan en paralelo como dices, asi que puedes usar tu mosfet que tienes en reemplazo. Y solo se aplica lo que dices cuando hay más de dos en paralelo(alli tendrias que cambiarlos todos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Tu transistor 59A 60V 150Watts 16mΩ ±20 V 

El reemplazo 80A 33V 110Watts 11mΩ

Me parece que ese PWM es una combinación de 8 PWM en paralelo  que o trabajan juntas o van entrando en servicio a medida que hace falta.

Así que es más simple.

Saludos !


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 27, 2011)

gracias a ambos, todavia me queda una duda y es la de el significado de "clamped" ya que el mosfet que tengo dice vdss=clamped y el que se quemo dice vdss=60V  ; ¿no hay problema?


saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 28, 2011)

buenos dias, hoy he revisado la placa y en efecto no estan en paralelo como yo pensaba, sin embargo los mosfet son activados en bloque (todos los 4 al tiempo) por una misma señal que sale de un transistor bjt asi como esta en la imagen, por eso me queda la duda si pongo un mosfet diferente no habra algun problema? 

agradezco a quien pueda aclararme estas dudas

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2011)

No hay problemas , solo los gatilla juntos , en rigor son ocho fuentes conmutadas puestas en paralelo y con un único circuito de disparo y control.

yo cambiaría también el compañero de ese , que trabajan con el mismo núcleo por las dudas.

Saludos !


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 28, 2011)

pues les cuento que malas noticias, cambie los dos mosfet del primer nucleo y conecte de nuevo y chispas!!
las resitencias de los gates de 5 mosfet echaron humo, asi que decidi desoldar todos los ocho mosfet y resulta que de los ocho solo estban buenos los dos que les acababa de poner y uno de los originales que traia, el resto estaban en corto gate y drain... asi que se complico la cosa.... no se si ya estarian quemados o al conectar de nuevo algo los esta quemando... help me please!!


----------

